# Painting over stained wood baseboard & trim



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

sand it down lightly with some 100 grit sand paper then prime it with Zinsser Cover Stain oil based and your good to go............I would thin the primer down with some paint thinner or penetrol to a consistency that's easy for you to handle rather then using it str8 from the can ........


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

I've done several jobs where the customer wanted stained trim painted. I first do a light sanding with some 120 to 150 grit sandpaper. Wipe sanding dust off with a clean rag. Then I prime with Glidden Professional (formerly ICI) Gripper.
This product has excellent adhesion and drys quickly. I've used this on stained trim and kitchen cabinets and had excellent results.

https://www.gliddenprofessional.com/product/Special_Surface_-_Special_Task/Gripper


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

you really don't have to use an oil based primer for this instance... Aqua Lock, zinsser 1-2-3 or 1-2-3 plus are all water based primers that would be a good choice. They are all designed to stick to glossy surfaces without sanding - although I agree with the previous posters that i would do a quick, light sanding first.. One coat of primer, one coat of a good quality trim paint..


----------



## Leenders (Apr 13, 2006)

Perfect, that answers my question.

Thanks alot!


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing in my house, we have a mix of "medium" darkness stained trim and very dark trim.

This is what was recommended to us buy our carpenter and backed up by the manager (for what that's worth) at Sherman Williams:

1) Sand down w/ 80 or 100 grit
2) Wipe down with lacquer thinner
3) Paint w/ the SW "Adhesion" Primer (I believe it's ~$50/G, but it seems to go a long way as it's only being used on trim)

So far what we've noticed is that the adhesion primer seems to be off white when it dries. We've started to paint with some white gloss trim paint, and it's going ok, but does need a second coat to look right in some areas.

The SW guy claimed that the Adhesion primer does not require any sanding to stick.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

bubbler said:


> I'm doing the same thing in my house, we have a mix of "medium" darkness stained trim and very dark trim.
> 
> This is what was recommended to us buy our carpenter and backed up by the manager (for what that's worth) at Sherman Williams:
> 
> ...


Well, it doesnt, but it will be much better if you do sand lightly. You dont have to go crazy sanding, but a little bit is good. The bonding primers dont have much "hide" to them, so plan on 2 finish coats.

SW has some good products, and thats coming from a Benjamin Moore guy :jester:


----------

